# Tea Party Motto & Fight Message



## HatInRing (Jul 8, 2012)

*TEA PARTY MEANING*: Taxed Enough Already

*TEA PARTY MOTTO*: Ultra Conservatism Protecting U.S. Citizens, Animals & A Clean Enviroment

*TEA PARTY FIGHT MESSAGE*

Reign the Tea Party in under the GOP. Sorry, NO ! We want both the RIGHT AND the LEFT to be VERY concerned with the Tea Party. The Tea Party is an opposition force against corrupt, bad & anti constitution politicians. They cannot control or manipulate it, they cannot isolate it and cut it off, they cannot surround it and overpower it because it is everywhere and exists in FREE thinking men and women who will simply VOTE as they see fit, not according to some "traditional" strategy, but according to the constitution.

No matter what ANYbody says, the Tea Party in fact outnumbers them. ALL of them. They had better take heed and not only mouth the words, but ACT ON THEM ! We expect them to vote and introduce bills according to the constitution we expect them to STOP the spending and reign in huge government. We expect them to do the will of the people who put them there.

WE do not need to wait until the anti constitutional politicials term is up, we CAN impose a recall vote, something we would like to see a LOT more of in the coming years. We want government terrified of going against the will of the people. Only then will your e-mail or letter to a senator or officeholder, get full attention of their staff. We are not talking a simple response, we are talking about customer SERVICE ! No, More like EMPLOYEE PERFORMANCE !!!!!!!!!!!!!

That will ONLY happen, if we remain independent and unpredictable and thwart their "plans" and organization attempts. The only consistency should be the Constitution and the Constitutional candidate. If you lie to us or fail to perform, we recall you or vote you out next time. PERIOD.

So beware of the attempts to fold the Tea Party under the wing of the GOP. The progressive socialist communist will abandon the DEMs and will infiltrate the GOP and so called independents. They will use ANYone and ANY means to continue their outrage against the people and the Constitution. Our JOB 1 is to frustrate that everywhere we find it.


----------



## Black_Label (Jul 8, 2012)

Sieg heil!


----------



## HatInRing (Jul 8, 2012)

Black_Label said:


> Sieg heil!



Black_Label, everyone already understands the Nazis are associated with the democratic party. Do you really think that by showing your allegence to the Nazis will get Obama re-elected?

*Neo-Nazi J.T. Ready Runs for Pinal County Sheriff as a Democrat*

By Stephen LemonsThu., Jan. 19 2012 at 4:36 PM

ReadyforSheriffFacebookpage

Neo-Nazi J.T. Ready, next to the badge he longs to wear

He supports legalizing marijuana, considers himself a civil libertarian, has had nice things to say about the Occupy movement, and recently filed paperwork in Pinal County to run for Sheriff as a Democrat.

One little speed bump: He also happens to be the best known neo-Nazi in Arizona and has referred to Adolf Hitler as a "great white civil rights leader."

I'm speaking, of course, of J.T. Ready, notorious for his affiliations with the National Socialist Movement (he's no longer an official member, but still marches with them), his one-time friendship with Sand Land's biggest bigot, ex-state Senate President Russell Pearce, and his ongoing armed patrols in the desert, during which he's turned over drugs, dead bodies and suspected illegal immigrants to the U.S. Border Patrol. 

Currently, Ready has a "J.T. Ready for Sheriff" Facebook site, with photos showing him campaigning in Pinal County, sidling up to a pretty African-American woman, posing with a shotgun as he hunts "narco-terrorists in the desert night," and, my favorite, doing a black-power fist salute in front of a sign for a Malcolm X Street, apparently in Coolidge, Arizona.

His entry for the last of these bears repeating:

ReadyforSheriffFacebookpage

Ready promises a "George Lincoln Rockwell Street" when elected...

"As part of our exploratory committee for Sheriff of Pinal County, Arizona- the Chairman and I visit a Black neighborhood to better understand the concerns of the people and how to utilize their help in combating Mexican drug cartels. Seems how we have an official Malcolm X street sign, one of my priorities will be to add a George Lincoln Rockwell sign as well."

Rockwell, in case you don't know, was the infamous fuhrer of the American Nazi Party, assassinated in 1967 by a disgruntled stormtrooper.

Ready's committee "chairman"? According to paperwork Ready submitted to the Pinal County Elections Department, that's active NSM member Harry Hughes, a resident of Maricopa, Arizona, who recently scored some press for local swastika-lickers by distributing racist fliers in the San Tan Valley.


----------



## HatInRing (Jul 8, 2012)

*Arizona 'Neo-Nazi' shooter a registered Democrat who praised Obama* 

JT Ready was a Democrat candidate for Pinal County Sheriff. 
Well whaddaya know? The Arizona shooter the media claim is Republican? 

He's in fact a registered Democrat who praised Obama.

From none other than the Talking Points Memo just a few months ago.

*copyrighted material removed since no link provided*


----------



## HatInRing (Jul 8, 2012)

Today Is the 900th Day Since Democrats Bothered To Pass a Budget

Mainstream Media Propagandists Refuse To Do Their Jobs; Up To A College Kid To Expose Democrat 2008 Election Cheating In Indiana 



*quoted material removed since poster failed to provide link per warning below
*
I&#8217;ve been pointing out that Nazism was leftwing for years now:

*post edited for violation of board copyright rules. only a small portion of any quoted material may be used in your posts and all quoted material requires links. if link not provided, balance of quote will be removed*


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jul 8, 2012)

HatInRing said:


> <snip wall-eyed text>
> 
> Ive been pointing out that Nazism was leftwing for years now:



you and a lot of other independent drones


----------



## midcan5 (Jul 9, 2012)

Jeez,  you mean there are still tea party whiners around?  Conservatives protecting! Huh, last I checked, all conservatives protect are their money sponsors? Tell corporate America you guys are for a clean environment and your buddies in congress will lose their funding. Those congressmen are still finding communists under every bed. Imagine that! Oh and anyone see the jobs? 

"[T]he Tea Party ranks lower than any of the 23 other groups we asked about  lower than both Republicans and Democrats. *It is even less popular than much maligned groups like "atheists" and "Muslims." *Interestingly, one group that approaches it in unpopularity is the Christian Right."  http://www.nytimes.com/2011/08/17/opinion/crashing-the-tea-party.html

*Wow, does this mean Americans are finally waking up to these whiners who have done nothing good for the nation? *

"Since Obama took office in January 2009, there have been seven separate cases of disturbed white men committing political murders after becoming hopped up on guns, right-wing media and anti-government and anti-Obama blather. And this doesn't even include Loughners attack or other incidents where the gunman was intent on killing but didn't succeed." Hate and Violence Are Encoded in the DNA of the American Right | Tea Party and the Right | AlterNet

"The real situation is thus more disturbing and dangerous than moderates admit. A majority of Republican activists and leaders, joined by a large section of Republican Party followers, is attracted to the extreme ethos of the Tea Party, Limbaugh, Palin, Beck, Bachmann and the gang. Only they are too cautious to admit it directly because they fear that straight out admission would weaken them with Independents. That is a better explanation of the selective statements and silences in and around the Party since the election of Barack Obama." The Contemporary Condition: The Radical Right, The Extreme Right and The Republican Party


http://www.usmessageboard.com/tea-party/116607-would-the-tea-party-exist.html
http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-romper-room/131004-the-tea-party-and-the-kkk.html
http://www.usmessageboard.com/tea-party/134673-tea-party-anarchists.html
http://www.usmessageboard.com/tea-party/114928-tea-party-and-sympathizers-please-read.html
http://www.usmessageboard.com/tea-party/121511-the-very-angry-tea-party.html


"The same right-wingers who happily accepted George W. Bushs shift toward a police state  his claims of limitless executive power, warrantless wiretaps, repudiation of habeas corpus, redefining cruel and unusual punishment, suppression of dissent, creation of massive databases on citizens, arbitrary no-fly lists, and endless overseas wars  have now reinvented themselves as brave protectors of American liberty." Robert Parry We're Headed for a Major Battle with the Tea Party Crowd over the Constitution Itself | Tea Party and the Right | AlterNet


----------



## HatInRing (Jul 9, 2012)

*THE LIBERAL CARD* Liberals are not democrats. Liberals are their own political party allied with the democratic party to gain political power. Liberals absolutely don't like working at anything. They just like doing what they like to do & think they should get paid for being them. If liberals could stay nude & high all the time they would. The only government the liberal believes in is a government that collects money from others to give to them. Some gay liberals are upstanding but most are not.






*PROGRESSIVE COMMUNIST CARD* Progressive communists have been out to do away with capitalism since the 1880's. Nobody likes the communists so they are small but have gained wealth over the years by investing in illegal activities & their lastest investment over the past 20 years is making millions from illegal aliens in the U.S. The Clintons, Obama, Reid, Pulosi & many other fake democrats are communists that have gotten into our system by lies. The progressives ally themselves with the democrats.​


----------



## Black_Label (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## Unkotare (Jul 9, 2012)

Wow, the Tea Party is really a bunch of democrats? Who knew?


----------



## HatInRing (Jul 10, 2012)

Wow, Black_Label, I thought you and Unkotare were close butt buddies  <--- . 

I always thought Ucktaco was a democrat but more information just keeps piling in about ol Ucktaco. We all know now Unkotare is just out only for illegal immigrants. He doesn't care about anything but his illegal fellow countrymen.

That's nothing new that the Nazi democrats like Black_Label will try to *deform* the Tea Party since Black_Label knows the dislike normal U.S. citizens have for Black_Labels Nazi party. 

But the big news is you Black_Label and the illegal immigrant Unkotare. This is news! We all know Unkotare hates Tea Partiers and Republicans but now we know he hates democrates too! 

Since Unkotare hates all the U.S. political parties it has to be since he spends all his time on US Message forum posting unsocialable words against anyone that posts negative messages about illegal aliens it is positive proof Unkotare supports the "*ILLEGAL ALIEN PARTY*".

That's something, that's real frick'in news! Unkotare supporting the U.S. *ILLEGAL ALIEN PARTY*!

When news gets out about Unkotares employer La Raza trying to form an "ILLEGAL ALIEN" political party in the U.S., wow!, that will create some talk!

Hey Black_Label, your democratic Nazi party will have to fight Unkotares "ILLEGAL ALIEN" political party. Who will win! The "ILLEGAL ALIEN" political party out numbers your Nazi party Black_Label. Who's going to be the leader of the U.S. Illegal Alien party, Luis Gutiérrez the Chicago congressman?


*Mexican Legislature working the Chicago area*


*NATIONAL ASSOCIATION OF FORMER BORDER PATROL OFFICERS
Visit our website: http://nafbpo.org/
 Foreign News Report*

The National Association of Former Border Patrol Officers (NAFBPO) extracts and condenses the material that follows from Mexican and Central and South American on-line media sources on a daily basis. You are free to disseminate this information, but we request that you credit NAFBPO as being the provider.
 To subscribe, click here

*El Financiero 4-14-10

Immigrants in Illinois meet with Mexican Congressmen*

 Chicago, Illinois 4-13-10 -  A group of immigrants in Illinois met with Mexican Congressmen to ask for more political rights of Mexicans who live abroad.

 The committee composed of Mexican community members of the Coalition of Mexican Migrants for Political Rights, had the objective to meet with legislators charged with the responsibility for Mexican Migrant rights.  One of the projects proposed by Representative Noemi Reynoso is to reform Mexican elections law in order to give more rights to Mexicans living abroad.  The second proposition set forth by Representatives Francisco Rojas Gutierrez and Emilio Chuayaffet of the PAN Party is to create a 6th Congressional District composed of Mexicans living abroad in order to represent the expatriate community in the Mexican Congress.

 The immigrants are seeking major participation in the decision making process in both houses of the Mexican legislature.

They also proposed immigration reform to protect human rights of migrants in transition from Mexico and their return (to the USA) in a sincere plea to the Government of the United States.

*SOURCE LINK FROM THIS SNIPPET*:  
Mexican Legislature working the Chicago area « M3 Report


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 10, 2012)

I see the whiny, insane little bitch hasn't gotten any less fucking crazy... 

..."deform"...


----------



## HatInRing (Jul 10, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> I see the whiny, insane little bitch hasn't gotten any less fucking crazy...
> 
> ..."deform"...



Yeap "Deform". Why isn't black_label responding to this "Word" I posted since it was put in a context of speaking to black_labels Nazi party? 

Wow, Ucktaco, you are just trying to find a path to the winners circle so your illegal alien political party can rise up under the mounting pressure to rid the U.S. of illegal aliens that are putting U.S. citizens in poverty by stripping away the wealth that has built up before floods of illegals started crossing the U.S. border.

You can bombard threads with your unsocialable language but that doesn't get you on the path to the winners circle. The unsocialable language you use just repels and shows people that the illegal alien issue is a crisis that needs to be dealt with seriously. The U.S. has plenty of its own home grown uneducated piss mouths and we do not need all the uneducated piss mouths from other countries like you Unkotare.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 10, 2012)

HatInRing said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > I see the whiny, insane little bitch hasn't gotten any less fucking crazy...
> ...





The word you wanted to use is 'defame,' you fucking idiot. I've told you before to learn English or get the hell out of my country, headcase.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 10, 2012)

HatInRing said:


> Wow, Ucktaco, you are just trying to find a path to the winners circle so your illegal alien political party can rise up .




Take your meds, you whiny, insane little bitch.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 10, 2012)

HatInRing said:


> The U.S. has plenty of its own home grown uneducated piss mouths.





Why don't you get the fuck out and then we'll have one fewer.


----------



## Dante (Jul 10, 2012)

HatInRing said:


> *Arizona 'Neo-Nazi' shooter a registered Democrat who praised Obama*
> 
> JT Ready was a Democrat candidate for Pinal County Sheriff.
> Well whaddaya know? The Arizona shooter the media claim is Republican?
> ...



Most all terrorism in the US has been committed in the name of conservative ideals or ideas. From the abortion clinic bombings, shooting of doctors, gay bar bombings, federal building bombings, bank and armored truck robberies, ...


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 10, 2012)

How the hell is bank robbery a "conservative ideal"? wtf?


----------



## Dante (Jul 10, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> How the hell is bank robbery a "conservative ideal"? wtf?



idiot!  still struggling with reading and comprehension 101?

committed in the name of conservative ideals and ideas. A Militia groups commits a bank robbery in order to have the monies to further their cause.


----------



## eflatminor (Jul 10, 2012)

Black_Label said:


>



I've been to several TP gatherings here in SoCal.  Attending these events along with me (a Jew) was my lady (a woman of mixed race) and our neighbor (a black man).  At all of the events, I saw Hispanics, Blacks, women, young and old people along with regular white guys.  So, you're wrong about the Tea Party...and SO much else.

You know when the rhetoric heats up and people call you Democrats Communists?  Sounds  ignorant to you, doesn't it?  Well, now you know just how stupid you look posting this shit.


----------



## Dante (Jul 10, 2012)

eflatminor said:


> Black_Label said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



saw the same. Sort of like Jews who first supported Hitler and the Nazi Party. Don't you think?


----------



## PredFan (Jul 10, 2012)

Black_Label said:


> Sieg heil!



No thanks moron. You have fun with that though.


----------



## PredFan (Jul 10, 2012)

eflatminor said:


> Black_Label said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Not to mention that the Klansmen in those days were Democrats through and through.


----------



## Dante (Jul 10, 2012)

PredFan said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> > Black_Label said:
> ...



yep, Southern, White, Conservative, Christian, Democrats. All the Liberal Republicans are the ones Cons like you are attempting to own.


----------



## hortysir (Jul 10, 2012)

Black_Label said:


> Sieg heil!




Hitler always gets a *Neg*


----------



## eflatminor (Jul 10, 2012)

Dante said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> > Black_Label said:
> ...



As a guy who lost many family members in the Nazi ovens, here's a big 

You couldn't be more wrong...but that doesn't seem to stop people like you.  Oh well.


----------



## hortysir (Jul 10, 2012)

Black_Label said:


>




KKK always gets a* Neg*


----------



## Dante (Jul 10, 2012)

eflatminor said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > eflatminor said:
> ...



No Jews supported the Nazi Party? Hmmmmm, 

stfu


----------



## Black_Label (Jul 10, 2012)

Dante said:


> HatInRing said:
> 
> 
> > *Arizona 'Neo-Nazi' shooter a registered Democrat who praised Obama*
> ...



100% correct. The greatest threat to america are the ultra-right wing extremist organizations.


----------



## Dante (Jul 10, 2012)

Dante said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > eflatminor said:
> ...


back on topic. 

the victims will hopefully be silent


----------



## hortysir (Jul 10, 2012)

Black_Label said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > HatInRing said:
> ...



ThinkProgress?




Oh, and that -0 neg hurt, assclown


----------



## Black_Label (Jul 10, 2012)

hortysir said:


> Black_Label said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...




Can't read and stupid as hell, you sound like a teabagger through and through.


----------



## eflatminor (Jul 10, 2012)

Dante said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...



Which hasn't a goddamn thing to do with me, my lady and my Black neighbor supporting the Tea Party.  You have ZERO evidence that the TP (a limited government, low tax supporting group) has anything whatsoever to do with Jews that support Fascism.  That's big government, YOUR thing.  All you have is over-the-top rhetoric.  Color me shocked...


----------



## Dante (Jul 10, 2012)

hortysir said:


> Black_Label said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...


care to refute as it should be so easy?


----------



## Black_Label (Jul 10, 2012)

eflatminor said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > eflatminor said:
> ...



The tea party _originally _started off as a more libertarian movement under Ron Paul, but was hijacked in 09' by the Koch's, Beck, and Palin, and turned into the radical right wing organization it is now.

They sucker in the fools with their "less spending! Less government! "Pro constitution!" lies to get the idiots to support them.  

Once in office, these radical right wing extremists first thing on the agenda was to force through 858 billion in new spending to extent the tax cuts for the rich.

Almost all voted in favor of the huge government and anti-constitution patriot act renewal.

Voted almost all in favor of the huge government NDAA bill.

Refused to cut any of their insane spending leading to the nation's credit rating to be downgraded.

Has presented huge government and anti-freedom attacks on women.

and the list goes on.

Face it, you teabaggers were played for fools, but are still so dumb to keep supporting them, even though they have done the _complete opposite _of what they ran on,...


----------



## hortysir (Jul 10, 2012)

Dante said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> > Black_Label said:
> ...



Define the term "right wing extremism".

I'd believe it if they were to combine "Islamic" and "Right Wing Extremism", as they're both to the uber-far right.


----------



## eflatminor (Jul 10, 2012)

Black_Label said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...



Link?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 10, 2012)

One.  No responsible GOP leader or member wants the TPM dictating any type of policy in the GOP, though theGOP will gladly accept anybodys votes at election time.

Two.  The TPM may outnumber the local boy scout troop in Lostville, Indiana, but remains a far right wing extremist small minority group that grows older and whiter by the day, and we will eventually wither away.

Three, the TPM is not independent (see the Koch Brothers) and is totally predictable about its misreading of the Constitution, and electoral and constitutional process.

Four, until the TPM starts correctly using traditional definitions of politics and history, the overwhelming majority of America will continue to not recognize any legitimacy to which aspires.




HatInRing said:


> *TEA PARTY MEANING*: Taxed Enough Already
> 
> *TEA PARTY MOTTO*: Ultra Conservatism Protecting U.S. Citizens, Animals & A Clean Enviroment
> 
> *TEA PARTY FIGHT MESSAGE* http://www.usmessageboard.com/tea-party/233172-tea-party-motto-and-fight-message.html


----------



## Black_Label (Jul 10, 2012)

eflatminor said:


> Black_Label said:
> 
> 
> > eflatminor said:
> ...



Google


----------



## hortysir (Jul 10, 2012)

Black_Label said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...



What's really pathetic is you only attribute that list to one party


----------



## Dante (Jul 10, 2012)

hortysir said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > hortysir said:
> ...



Islamic extremists are ultra conservative even radical. Newt used to praise himself and his acolytes as being radicals.


----------



## hortysir (Jul 10, 2012)

Dante said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...



That's my point.
They're both "right wing extremists".


Is it now a bad thing to be a "radical", because I've been hearing filthy hippie-wannabes calling them selves that for a while now


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 10, 2012)

Dante said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > How the hell is bank robbery a "conservative ideal"? wtf?
> ...




That's beyond stupid, even for you.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 11, 2012)

A militia group, a Tea Party group, or an Islamic group that commits a bank act is committing a crime, not political action.


----------



## eflatminor (Jul 11, 2012)

Black_Label said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> > Black_Label said:
> ...



Yea, didn't think so.


----------



## HatInRing (Jul 11, 2012)




----------



## HatInRing (Jul 11, 2012)

First of all, "THE TEACHER IS IN THE ROOM NOW". 

There's alot of B.S. being talked about in this thread and it's very clear nobody talk'in knows what they are talking about and this is why the Tea Party is picking up speed and growing fast.

There is some talk that the Tea Party is extreme right wing and violent. *This is not true*. Just a blantent lie.

There is talk that the Tea Party is KKK and Nazi. *This is not true* and is a blantent lie! The KKK and the Nazis are their own party.

There is some talk about militias. Citizen militias are the "Far Right Extremists" but they are military like and don't do anything to anyone. Citizen militias practice war games in the woods and keep to themselves. 

There is talk about where the Tea Party started. Some say it started under Ron Paul. The people that say this are "Liers". The Tea Party doesn't like Ron Paul even though they won't publically say anything about him. Ron Paul is too crazy. The Tea Party started out of very small protests against Obamacare and the talk of new taxes that's why the Tea Party is fractured into small groups all over the country.

Of coarse I didn't read all the posts throughly but I got the main point of the democrats here using "*DONKEY TALK*" to try and destroy the Tea Party support. 

For those unaware of what "*DONKEY TALK*" is. Donkey Talk is a system of word and phrase manipulation used by the democrats to put down any conversation they don't agree with. Democrats learn how to "*DONKEY TALK*" by other democrats. Just like the mind control that is practised in public schools and colleges that have a multitude of liberal democratic teachers. They teach their children how to "*DONKEY TALK*".

What's happening in this thread? I'll tell you!

*DEMOCRATIC LIBERAL* : " *DONKEY TALK* "


----------



## hortysir (Jul 11, 2012)

Shaman?

Did you leave your crayons lying around again????


----------



## HatInRing (Jul 12, 2012)

hortysir said:


> Shaman?
> 
> Did you leave your crayons lying around again????



More "*DONKEY TALK*" from a democratic 

To bad for you horty that I got the "*DONKEY TALK*" list from an ex democrat that hates the lying democrats now and thinks they are all nothing but sick rodents that think they deserve a paycheck for getting out of bed in the morning.

P.S.  I will soon be publishing the "*DONKEY TALK*"  list all over the internet. It shows what types of phrases and word steering democrats use like you childish remark about "Crayons" to me. Straight from the "*DONKEY TALK*"  list.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 12, 2012)

*"Donkey Talk"* is the attempt to divorce the reality that some elements of the KKK, fascists, citizen militia, and Paulites are a part of the TPM.


----------



## HatInRing (Jul 12, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> *"Donkey Talk"* is the attempt to divorce the reality that some elements of the KKK, fascists, citizen militia, and Paulites are a part of the TPM.



Lines 7 and 18 of the "*DONKEY TALK*" list you are using to lie about the Tea Party.

*Line 7*:  Lie. You&#8217;re a Leftist. Get with the program.

*Line 18*: Comedy and *political demagoguery* depend on specificity. If you go anecdotal, make [stuff] up. Get specific.


----------



## hortysir (Jul 12, 2012)

HatInRing said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> > Shaman?
> ...



Far from a Demorat, but I do recognize an idiOt when I see one.


----------



## HatInRing (Jul 12, 2012)

hortysir said:


> Shaman?
> 
> Did you leave your crayons lying around again????



Does using the word "Crayons" Against me to make look childish give you a sense of intelligence?

Does using the word "Crayons" give you the feeling that you have something to use against conservatives that will work to destroy their reputation?

Does trying to make someone look childish actually work in making others beleive that you are right and they are wrong?

Are you extremely intelligent when you go from thread to thread using democratic "*DONKEY TALK*"?

Why do you feel attacking people with preconceived words and statements works better than posting your democratic opposition points on issues and debating them?

Do you really think you will get a welfare check for getting out of bed in the morning if the democrats succeed in holding on to power?


----------



## hortysir (Jul 12, 2012)

HatInRing said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> > Shaman?
> ...


Yes

No

Believe

Hee-haw, mutherfucker

All I have to work with are 'preconceived words'. Unless you know some NEW ones.

Democrat!!


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 12, 2012)

HatInRing said:


> Does using the word "Crayons" give you the feeling that you have something to use against conservatives that will work to destroy their reputation??




Don't pretend you're a conservative. You are just a fucking headcase. Your mental infirmity stands outside political orientation, looney-tune.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 12, 2012)

HatInRing said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > *"Donkey Talk"* is the attempt to divorce the reality that some elements of the KKK, fascists, citizen militia, and Paulites are a part of the TPM.
> ...




"*DONKEY TALK*" accuses people falsely of lying about the TPM.

"*DONKEY TALK*" accuses people to the left of you of being . . . leftists.  You are a moron.

"*DONKEY TALK*" does not involved specificity, simply unsupportable assertions, just as you have done, Hat.


----------



## HatInRing (Jul 14, 2012)

JakeStarkey said:


> HatInRing said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



"*DONKEY TALK*"  Yeah right Jake! "*DONKEY TALK*" coming straight from a *Donkey Talker*!

I got the donkey talk list straight from an "*Ex Liberal Democrat*". This guy stated he was indoctrinated into the democratic party when he was in school but over the years he came to his senses and started revealing just how dirty the democratic party is.

Yeah Jake, you can use your *Donkey Talk* here to try and sway people into beleiving something that "*JUST ISN'T TRUE*" by twisting the conversation back onto me being the looney that "You Really Are" but that usually is a vain attempt that never works. Even you and all the looney democrats here know that they are wrong but keep plugging away for a society that will "*PAY THE LIBERAL DEMOCRATS TO GET OUT OF BED IN THE MORNING AND STAND ABOVE ALL CONSERVATIVES AND ANYONE ELSE THAT ISN'T A DEMOCRAT*". 

To bad Jake!, everyone that reads this thread will learn about the democratic "*Donkey Talk*" now. Will your posts Jake be able to make them beleive you don't "*Donkey Talk*".

P.S. JakeStarkey, Your "*DONKEY TALK*" didn't get Obama elected as president in 2008. What got Obama elected in 2008 was the fact John McCain supported "Illegal Alien Amnesty" in 2006 with the Kennedy/McCain Bill. Obama won the presidency because of John McCains stupid move supporting all these illegals in the country. When Obama was campaigning in 2008 he completely stayed away from the illegal immigration issues and never talked about it. 

Now everyone knows that Obama lies. Obama lies all the time and you Jake Starkey, just do the democratic "*DONKEY TALK*".


----------



## HatInRing (Jul 14, 2012)

Oh yeah Jake Starkey, if your saying that the conservatives are Donkey Talking just think about which political party has the "*DONKEY* SYMBOL" that rests right beside the party name "*DEMOCRAT*".


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 14, 2012)

This is the basis of the *Chief Ass*looking absolutely stupid here; "I got the *donkey talk* list straight from an *"Ex Liberal Democrat"*. This guy stated he was indoctrinated into the democratic party when he was in school but over the years he came to his senses and started revealing just how dirty the democratic party is."

In other words, *Chief Ass *is basing everything he is saying on some dude from the street.  Hey, *Chief Ass*, I have some tips on the stock market, and you can have them cheap.

And, yes, everyone to your left is a leftist to you.


----------



## HatInRing (Jul 14, 2012)

HatInRing said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > HatInRing said:
> ...



Hey Jake Starkey, I know doing the name calling thing is your democratic  "*DONKEY TALK*" way but it doesn't bother me at all because I know it's just  "*DONKEY TALK*" from a democrat that can't argue any points realisticly.

 "*DONKEY TALK*" is  "*DONKEY TALK*" no matter how you phrase  "*DONKEY TALK*". Democratic  "*DONKEY TALK*" comes in many flavors and variety.  "*DONKEY TALK*" has been engineered to cover all subjects.  "*DONKEY TALK*" has no boundaries. Demcratic  "*DONKEY TALK*" is nothing but democratic  "*DONKEY TALK*" from a Jake Starkey that uses democratic  "*DONKEY TALK*" to try and crush conversation.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 14, 2012)

If ever we needed a poster girl it is *Hat In The Ring*.

*Hat In The Ring*, "tea parties are for little girls like you with imaginary friends."


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 14, 2012)

Yes, *Poster Girl*, you are attacking like a fascist demagogue on the Board.  You are certainly not a part of the GOP because your sort is not wanted.


----------



## rdean (Jul 14, 2012)

*Clean environment?????

WTF

Hello!  They want to abolish the EPA!*​


----------



## Nosmo King (Jul 14, 2012)

Gosh Hat-in-the-Ring!  Sounds as if you want the Tea Party to have a pretty narrow template.  Why should anyone:

A) Want to support a political movement that views itself as infallible and actively resists any and all criticism?  Along with smearing the critics as either (incredibly) extreme right wing as the Nazi party or extreme Left Wing like the Socialists, it sounds as if you are going for the pup tent instead of the Big Tent.  With the lack of political discernment used in those criticisms, doesn't your vision of the Tea Party seem politically illiterate at best, delusional at median and silly at worst?  

B) Really believe that there are enough folks who think as you even though your volume is greater than your effect?  If there truly were enough folks agreeing with your particular politics, why and how did Mitt Romney emerge as the presumptive Republican nominee?  If your numbers were as large as you imply, Michelle Bachmann or Li'l Ricky Santorum or Rick "Oops!" Perry or even Newt Gingerich would have handily won the nomination.

So, with the hard core litmus test and scourging of the unworthy, coupled with what amounts to a couple of ignorant, petulant whiny people equipped with computers, your Tea Party amounts to a passing fad.


----------



## Dante (Jul 14, 2012)

*HatInRing's imaginary ex-liberal-democrat wants his cigarettes*


HatInRing said:


> I got the donkey talk list straight from an "*Ex Liberal Democrat*". _*This guy stated he was indoctrinated *_into the democratic party when he was in school...


 

*HatInRing, please report to the nurses station.*



[youtube]B5NyyC-UjBM[/youtube]

HatInRing's ex-liberal-democrat wants his cigarettes.


----------



## Black_Label (Jul 14, 2012)

Hat in ring is great, he keep verifying the inbred, uneducated, moronic yokel image the teabaggers have with every post


----------



## Dante (Jul 14, 2012)

*HatInRing wants something done.*


Black_Label said:


> Hat in ring is great, he keep verifying the inbred, uneducated, moronic yokel image the teabaggers have with every post



at end of the video _(Tea Party Meeting)_  "I want something done. I want something done!"

pure Tea Party Lunacy



[youtube]B5NyyC-UjBM[/youtube]


----------



## Dante (Jul 14, 2012)

HatInRing said:


> *TEA PARTY MEANING*: Taxed Enough Already
> 
> *TEA PARTY MOTTO*: Ultra Conservatism Protecting U.S. Citizens, Animals & A Clean Enviroment
> 
> ...



Debt ceiling: John Boehner demands trillions in cuts in exchange for vote - Los Angeles Times

Debt ceiling debate: Opposition to deal with Obama creates problems for GOP - Los Angeles Times

U.S. military contractors prepare for possible budget cuts

Thank you Tea Party losers. You people will try to ruin this country with your insane ideas and fears.


----------



## Listening (Dec 29, 2013)

Just testsing.


----------



## longknife (Dec 29, 2013)

When will you people get it into your heads THAT THE TEA PARTY IS *NOT* A REGISTERED POLITICAL PARTY!!!!!

It's nothing but a rallying cry for concerned citizens to get off their duffs and become active in politics. To step and and take charge of their country by seeking and electing individuals who represent the basic beliefs of this nation.

It has become a punching bag for liberals who realize their socialistic policies are NOT what the average American wants. They are desperately deflecting from their own failures as espoused by people like Ayers and Plevin [sp?].


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 29, 2013)

The TPM is a  movement of the far right disaffected of America, and the mainstream GOP is deflating its pretensions.


----------



## HatInRing (Dec 31, 2013)

Ut OH!, What Happened To The Leftie "OBAMACARE". 

The question is?????? Has Commibama given all his leftie supporters a waiver or are his leftie supporters going to "PAy" A LITTLE BIT MORE that will leave them without any expendable income. 

But I guess lefties don't have to worry about money since they are "All On WeLFare" anyway and have commibama phones with "NSA tracking" installed by the Mexican billionaire company that gives commibama his marching orders.

OK, when all you lefties see your welfare payment shrink due to all the extra taxes you leader commibama is making you pay don't say anything, "Just crouch down and crawl silently through the night back under your rocks", of coarse if an illegal alien isn't under that rock then you will have to immigrate to mexico because there's nobody in mexico anymore.


----------

